# I have questions on turbo



## Kazgen (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok im wanting to turbo my 1990 300ZX, do i need to do anything to the engine internals or can i just put a bolt-on turbo kit on it?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

No, they don't have a bolt on kit. The reason no one makes one is because NA and turbo internals are different so the cost to hp is not worth making a kit.


----------



## Kazgen (Sep 26, 2008)

so should i just get a VG30DETT engine and put in it?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

That would be the best way but do your research before you take the plunge.


----------

